# Time-lapse trail camera



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm kind of a newb when it comes to trail cameras. I've never used one myself...


We're getting ready to start construction on a house. I thought it would be fun to have a time-lapse of the construction process. I was thinking a trail camera mounted on a post taking a picture once (twice?) per day would be nice. Any suggestions on an inexpensive camera that could do this?

What about a second "security" camera that would only take pictures at night (after the normal workers have left for the day)? Is it possible to set these things to only be active between a window of hours?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Will the camera be inside or or outside exposed to the elements?

If you have an old smart phone with camera, you can download and install the "Lapse It" app. 

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

It would be outside. Gotta catch construction from beginning, before there ever is an inside.


It looks like numerous trail cameras have a time lapse feature - but I don't feel like spending $100 for a trailcam. I thought there might be some cheaper options. Who knew that us hunters were such suckers for paying high prices for gimicks?


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Gimicks? Pffft

Several have them. Here's the thing, they can use a ton of battery life in time lapse mode, but it would be really cool. 

The quality of camera under $100 is way more than what it used to be. There are some great cameras nowdays for $79. I wouldn't touch some below that. 

SpyPoint has a solar camera that doesn't chew batteries and I believe has time lapse function on it. You'll need a couple of cards to throw in and out. Don't get the cheapest you can find- most of the issues that people have with cameras are not actually the cameras, it's the crap batteries and cards they put in. Crap in, crap out.

Get a class 10 card if you do. 

StealthCam and Browning are probably my two top choices. I think both have time lapse. 

As far as night, if you're working on the house, I'd have a couple of cameras. One for time lapse that is set optimally for view. The others I'd have strategically where you'd be concerned where people are coming. And get BlackIR, Blackout, or whatever it is, because regular IR gives the location of the camera with a red flash easily visible to the eye. Black may have a tiny flash if it is just a covering over the LEDs rather than colored LEDs themselves (a cheap way to make it BlackIR). Black IR are better security options.


----------



## Upoorde (May 1, 2020)

There are many tool you can use as cctv camera just visit to google play store and download on your system.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

PBH said:


> It would be outside. Gotta catch construction from beginning, before there ever is an inside.
> 
> It looks like numerous trail cameras have a time lapse feature - but I don't feel like spending $100 for a trailcam. I thought there might be some cheaper options. Who knew that us hunters were such suckers for paying high prices for gimicks?


+1


----------

